# SW Ohio 3/8/08 Storm



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

Some pictures from this morning when I was out..


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

More...............


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures, i was waiting for some one to post pictures. I have been watching the weather channel about Ohio. The stuck city buses and the 18" of snow.  Be safe out there and keep the pictures coming


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I will have some more later today.. I have plowed the Bob Evans about 5 times already. It's right off the highway, so as I was clearing it people were pulling it. Took me about 4 hours to get it cleaned. Go in eat.. come back out.. covered again. 

$$$


----------



## soccerlawn (Feb 7, 2006)

nice pictures, what are the snow totals so far?


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

I had a a resident between Lancaster and Canal Winchester off RT 33 call me looking for someone to do his driveway.

If there someone in that area, that is interested please call Steve @ 1-559-760-4676

I'm headed back out y'all. 2 hours of sleep in two days


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

senior member...201 post!


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

I was out doing the sidewalk for my whole block (sigh, all I have is a snowthrower... don't hate me LOL) saw two trucks having a heck of time getting started on driveways with a foot of snow in them.

Does posting pics of my driveway cleaned off count? ;-)

-Greg


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

greg8872;538830 said:


> I was out doing the sidewalk for my whole block (sigh, all I have is a snowthrower... don't hate me LOL) saw two trucks having a heck of time getting started on driveways with a foot of snow in them.
> 
> Does posting pics of my driveway cleaned off count? ;-)
> 
> -Greg


Sure posted them here, anything thing that is white post, lots, drives hell even sidewalks. LOL I almost forgot what snow looked like.


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

greg8872;538830 said:


> I was out doing the sidewalk for my whole block (sigh, all I have is a snowthrower... don't hate me LOL) saw two trucks having a heck of time getting started on driveways with a foot of snow in them.
> 
> Does posting pics of my driveway cleaned off count? ;-)
> 
> -Greg


POST AWAY, we are all in it to lean and share stuff so swing away.

A lot of the the guys here JUST use blowers, because it is the best tool for the situation

Welcome to Plowsite


----------



## nicksplowing (Oct 5, 2005)

*AWESOME PICTURES KEEP EM COMING AND GOOD LUCK OUT THERE WITH ALL THAT SNOW WISH WE WERE GETTIN IT *:crying:


----------



## Sno (Jan 12, 2002)

I bet that was quite a ride in the State truck....


----------



## BREAULT69 (Jan 15, 2008)

It's nice to see such a large "dark blue 12-24 in." forcast area on the weather maps.(wish we were in it !) Keep up the Coke and coffee you guys are gonna need it. And take pictures when you get a chance.


----------



## 54powerwagon (Oct 16, 2004)

how do you guys have time to post pictures. it's been non stop here since 1 am. here goes round 4. 15 hours down and it's not looking like we can stop anytme soon.


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

Here is from my side porch, will be doing the driveways and sidewalks again tonight. I normally do my driveway and the neighbors, and the sidewalk for the whole block. Half the people on the block are elderly, so I don't mind since we are on same block as a elementary school. Oh how I'd love a plow though!

Some notes, I live on a main street. It is very unusual to not see this road clear. Our city does a great job clearing the roads. Also, the railing on my stairs, I cleared that off coming in earlier.... I love this weather! I am sick but still couldn't resist going out and playing in it!

This Arien's snow thrower is great. even didn't have much trouble on the 3 drives where the plows decided to stack 2-3 ft. of snow on the sidewalks. I take my time and cut right though it!

-Greg


----------



## Quality SR (Oct 25, 2006)

Nice pictures Greg, How about some action pictures?


----------



## ch973934 (Dec 9, 2007)

Stupid chair van in the last picture. AMR=Ah My Ride, why couldn't it have at least been a real rig!

Nice job with the removal! Lucky you guys with the snow...rain here for the past 24 hours, it sucks!

Good Luck!
CH


----------



## greg8872 (Jan 17, 2007)

We had a heck of an ice storm before this... luckily around my place most of it melted away before the snow hit. Glad it is snow now....

I will fish out an older camera for the "action shots" in the morning.

-Greg


----------



## KINNCO (Jan 19, 2007)

the row I am pushing is 2 feet high. The cheat video really doesn't show it well. I am taking a real camera tomorrow


----------



## J&R Landscaping (Dec 25, 2005)

Nice pictures! Wish we could have cashed in on some of this!!


----------



## jlouki01 (Sep 21, 2006)

I just finished up the billing. It was plenty cashed in on


----------

